
New iOS Google Authenticator update deleted all my accounts - michaelrbock
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-authenticator/id388497605?mt=8
======
rewtraw
To avoid this issue, make sure you've logged into all your 2factor accounts,
and have the new Authenticator QR code ready -before- updating.

eg. For Google accounts: 'Move to a Different Phone' at
[https://accounts.google.com/b/0/SmsAuthSettings](https://accounts.google.com/b/0/SmsAuthSettings)

~~~
michaelrbock
Good tip. I just wish I had known this before I updated...

------
kevingadd
IIRC this happened with an update to Google Authenticator for Android as well.
They rolled out a new version that discarded all your old accounts, and
removed the old version from the store. Quite a nasty surprise...

------
benguild
I believe this is related to iOS 7:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6112077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6112077)

------
ch0wn
Other discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6325760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6325760)

------
msherry
Same thing happened to me. Presumably I can restore the older version from a
recent backup, but this is pretty weak.

